# Roxul, running wire in wall



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i want to run a speaker wire inside of an outside wall. this wall has roxul in it.
is there, and what, would be a good way to run this wire without destroying the insulation ? it would be about 6' up down to the floor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.greenlee.com/resources/productcatalogpage.html

Look in the Fishing area at the flat wire or one of the fish sticks.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i have a fish tape i am thinking that will do it. but i like to ask first.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not likly a reguler fish tape will work but worth a try.
It's going to try and keep curling up.
Like trying to push a rope.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Well there is a few ways to do it run the wire under the floor through crawl space. 2 cut the sheetrock off six inches off the floor and then you can move the insulation around and drill holes etc. you then have a patch job to do and a mess to clean up. I would run it over or under the area.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Or cut the drywall about 1/2 inch from floor run wire then nail trim at base, ensure you are nailing above the wire. I've seen guys lay the wire on the ground push the trim flush to the wall and nail. The bottom of the trim has a very slight bulge but nothing anyone notices unless you know it's there. Or pay a few extra bucks and go all wireless.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx for the advice. but i am not talking about running it "along" the floor. i am talking running it vertical, up to a surround speaker.

i am a little behind on current HT tech. but what i know of wireless is, its crap. i have somewhat of a high end system = to most people is it FREAKIN AWESOME ! to me, i need a bigger screen and a lot bigger subs.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

here is what i want to run inside the wall.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

If it was me, those component speakers could be run via wireless. However I like 0 cracking in my midrange so I would get some beefier speaker wire (like 14AWG or at least 16AWG) and then use a wire snake inside the wall. Snaking wires SUCKS! but is worth it in the end....usually.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thats 12gage wire. and i like 0 crackling at any range.


----------

